# Another way to bash a Connie?



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

No, I'm not about to try it (it's not in my job description and I'd run out of talent), but after looking at the photos of various narrow gauge steam locos in the latest Narrow Gauge Modeler, I got to wondering: has anyone tried to turn an outside the frame Connie (the one Bachmann sells) to an inside the frame, or whatever it would be called? I dug out some of my Narrow Gauge Pictorial books and checked out the numerous D&RGW locos and found that there were C-17s, 18s and 19s that did not have counterweights mounted on the outside of their drivers. So, I wondered, could ya remove the counterweights and use the remaining drivers? Or would there be nothing left? If so, could you replace the Connie drivers with different ones? Maybe something from another Bachmann loco or from Barry's Big Trains shops? I like the original B-Mann Connies, but sometimes I think it would be nice to see something different. Your thoughts?


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

I think the difficulty would be that it's not so much the counterweights but the FRAME of the locomotive that's outside the wheels (with the counterweights and valve gear outside of the frame.) This means you'd have to make a new frame for the locomotive, which would be something of a logistical nightmare; the outside frame made for a means of putting a wider firebox, etc on a smaller locomotive, and also made things like the cyilinders wider (as in further apart) to line everything up. In fact, if you look at photos of the original standard gauge locomotives from which the K-37's were made, going from standard to narrow gauge, they were converted from inside to outside frame to hold up all that large locomotive on the narrow wheelbase. 

Not saying it couldn't be done, mind, but you'd almost have to start anew from the frame down.... and it'd be a LARGE project. 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## Al Sauer (Jan 3, 2008)

One idea that I had (never got futher than idea stage so far) was to use the Barry's Big Trains inside frame 2-8-0 chassis conversion for the Annie, and combine it with the bachamnn Connie boiler and tender. IIRC, the driver size was a pretty goos match. 

Al


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

I second Matthews comments. 
By the time you are done making a complete new frame,covered the firebox width question you may as well scratch build the complete loco and just use bits and pieces from the Connie as necessary. 
Best of luck 
David


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

well..you dont have to make "a complete new frame"..just use a completely different frame!  
there is no sense in trying to adapt the existing Connie frame..just use something else, like the BBT or Aristo C16 consolidation drives. 
Firebox problem is easily solved..if it dosnt fit, just cut it down until it does..(you are making a mostly fictional loco anyway..so what does it matter?  

I image it might look something like this: 










Scot


----------



## Dylanfreeski123 (Apr 13, 2008)

Nice job with photoshop, that's a very handsome looking engine. I think you might be able to just cut out like a 3/4 inch slice right down the center of the outside frame. You could then use it's original wheels and just add (on wheel) counterweights and insert out-facing pieces of brass tubing or something to hold the rods on. If you sliced the right width out, I think the cylinders would then be the correct width, and like mentioned before, you could build a slimmer firebox out of styrene.


----------

